# UPDATE: 32TB of Windows source code and betas have NOT been leaked



## KevinX8 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hah this is more like it, great work from chary as always


----------



## proflayton123 (Jun 24, 2017)

Porting Linux when? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plstic (Jun 24, 2017)

This is what should have happened with star craft.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

If Windows was open source from the start this wouldn't be a big deal :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn that's bigger than my porn stash!

Honestly, I'm not surprised anymore with Windows and its shitty security.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 24, 2017)

Windows 1 Scorpio when?

But seriously, this could go really good or really bad. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 24, 2017)

ARM versions? RPi Win 10???


----------



## KevinX8 (Jun 24, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> ARM versions? RPi Win 10???


Uh that's already thing m8 Google Windows 10 IoT core


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> ARM versions? RPi Win 10???


Yeah, it's been in internal development for ages now, iirc they were almost finished


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

I actually am worried about my PC now . Lets hope this doesn't lead to everyone being compromised


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 24, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Uh that's already thing m8 Google Windows 10 IoT core


Key phrase: IoT core. Not actual Windows.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> This software includes, for example, prerelease Windows 10 "Redstone" builds and unreleased 64-bit ARM flavors of Windows. There are, we think, too many versions now dumped online for Microsoft to revoke via its Secure Boot mechanism, meaning the tech giant can't use its firmware security mechanisms to prevent people booting the prerelease operating systems.



Pre-release called Redstone? are you serious.'
They probably just used Commands 

```
/Gamemode 1
```


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2017)

Can't wait until whateverthehellthatopensourcewindowsalternativeprojectwas gets a chance to study this


----------



## KevinX8 (Jun 24, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Key phrase: IoT core. Not actual Windows.


They have full working windows for arm too, theyve been showing it off lately, don't see why it won't make it to raspberry pi 3 considering it is also an arm 64 device


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 24, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> They have full working windows for arm too, theyve been showing it off lately, don't see why it won't make it to raspberry pi 3 considering it is also an arm 64 device


Yes, but %otheruser% had mentioned it was already released.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Bruh, I live in the middle of Microsoft territory. Their HQ is like a 15 min drive away, every other person here is a Microsoft employee. So if this was an inside-Microsoft source, there's a very real chance it could be a neighbor or someone xD


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Bruh, I live in the middle of Microsoft territory. Their HQ is like a 15 min drive away, every other person here is a Microsoft employee. So if this was an inside-Microsoft source, there's a very real chance it could be a neighbor or someone xD


inb4 you were the hacker all along


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> inb4 you were the hacker all along


I do know where my dad keeps his old Microsoft keycards


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 24, 2017)

32 TB...


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I do know where my dad keeps his old Microsoft keycards


Leak the rest of the source for us :^)


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 91228​
> It seems a huge amount of Windows software has been leaked, from an internal source. 32 terabytes of data, including, but not limited to beta copies of Windows 10, developer software, and potentially the most important of them all-- source code. UK news site, The Register, were the ones to initially break the story, claiming that these confidential testing builds and other data came from a source inside Microsoft, back in March 2017. The files were then uploaded on June 19, to Beta Archive, though they were removed shortly after. With the "shared source code kit" being available to the public, this means that users may be able to better customize Windows to their liking, but it also comes with the fact that this leaves users' security vulnerable and compromised, if one manages to use the source code to create a dangerous virus or exploit. The source below contains more intricate details on the matter.
> 
> 
> ...


32TB

Yeah, try uploading that via FTP.
Also, other sources say it was a 1.2GB folder.
https://www.neowin.net/news/interna...-for-windows-10-revealed-in-massive-32tb-leak



> An administrator at BetaArchive has now commented on the story, acknowledging that a folder entitled Shared Source Kit did exist but has been removed for further review, though they did also question the accuracy of many of the claims contained within the story. His full statement is as follows:
> 
> First of all let us clear up a few facts. The “Shared Source Kit” folder did exist on the FTP until this article came to light. We have removed it from our FTP and listings pending further review just in case we missed something in our initial release. We currently have no plans to restore it until a full review of its contents is carried out and it is deemed acceptable under our rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Bruh, I live in the middle of Microsoft territory. Their HQ is like a 15 min drive away, every other person here is a Microsoft employee. So if this was an inside-Microsoft source, there's a very real chance it could be a neighbor or someone xD


In the Seattle-Bellevue area? Most people I know around there would never even consider leaking this, and that's the probably where Microsoft would look first


----------



## Viri (Jun 24, 2017)

The Windows 10 source code leaks, but this happens  feels bad man!
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...bished_and_old_xbox_development_kit_and_made/


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> In the Seattle-Bellevue area? Most people I know around there would never even consider leaking this, and that's the probably where Microsoft would look first


Mhm, I live near Redmond. I was merely joking, my neighbors are great people x3


----------



## Chary (Jun 24, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> 32TB
> 
> Yeah, try uploading that via FTP.
> Also, other sources say it was a 1.2GB folder.
> https://www.neowin.net/news/interna...-for-windows-10-revealed-in-massive-32tb-leak


I'm reading reports that say a great many number of things. I will include the response in the OP though. Thank you.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Mhm, I live near Redmond. I was merely joking, my neighbors are great people x3


Yeah agreed, I dont live there but most people from there are great people.

I imagine that Microsoft is probably searching everywhere for the leaker right now. The leakers are definitely not gonna have a good time


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Yeah agreed, I dont live there but most people from there are great people.
> 
> I imagine that Microsoft is probably searching everywhere for the leaker right now. They're definitely not gonna have a good time


Not even Phoenix Wright could save 'em from Microsoft lawyers.
RIP leaker.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Not even Phoenix Wright could save 'em from Microsoft lawyers.
> RIP leaker.


If only this could have been done with Nintendo and all of their private keys.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2017)

Again all the beautiful things Linux can get working with Windows now... This will be HUGE for WINE development.


----------



## ForeverEternal (Jun 24, 2017)

Ransomware incoming


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> If only this could have been done with Nintendo and all of their private keys.


You know, Nintendo of America HQ is just a block down the road from Microsoft... And if I use that keycard @ Microsoft, then hop the fence...


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jun 24, 2017)

/First of all, who can exploit windows with all the source code, what I mean is, 32TB OF STORAGE WHO IS THAT fUCKING RICH???


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> You know, Nintendo of America HQ is just a block down the road from Microsoft... And if I use that keycard @ Microsoft, then hop the fence...


Don't forget about Nintendo's Ninjas.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Not even Windows' source code is secure!


----------



## gman666 (Jun 24, 2017)

Could this mean potential cracked Windows 10? A friend wants to know...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seems this is more looking like the register creating a click bait article because they didnt know what they were looking at.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

gman666 said:


> Could this mean potential cracked Windows 10? A friend wants to know...


Someone would have to actually look into this possible source code.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2017)

Good thing I don't have Windows 10. Probably good I never upgraded (even though I can through some...certain methods).


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 24, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Again all the beautiful things Linux can get working with Windows now... This will be HUGE for WINE development.


no it won't. the Wine project does not use code from leaked Windows source because that would cause major legal issues. much like the win2k leak they will probably investigate every code contribution made, and who's making it, else something from the leaked source makes it in and the project is sued.

https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1j5q71/did_the_windows_2000_source_leak_contribute_in/


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good thing I don't have Windows 10. Probably good I never upgraded (even though I can through some...certain methods).


https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/accessibility/windows10upgrade

They will force you on it... at some point...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/accessibility/windows10upgrade
> 
> They will force you on it... at some point...



You think that's wise of Microsoft, given that this leak happened? Windows 10 being blown open like this is certainly the least opportune time to update. I mean, this opens up a helluva lot of problems for people who update, ransomware, malware, yeah, Windows 10 update? Not until MS patches this.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You think that's wise of Microsoft, given that this leak happened? Windows 10 being blown open like this is certainly the least opportune time to update.


Have you seen the code yourself? All I have seen are just file names.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Have you seen the code yourself? All I have seen are just file names.



So you don't think people could use this to make ransomware? What's so big about this leak then?


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 24, 2017)

"redstone builds"
they better come with minecraft installed


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2017)

I already have the Windows 2000 source code, I think I'm fine with having just that.
Especially because this is _32 fucking terabytes._


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 24, 2017)

32 terabytes? Damn... Even by today's standards that takes a while to copy. Someone sure was confident not to get caught.

The source code part is interesting... this might lead to a scandal if there are backdoors for the NSA.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Can't wait until whateverthehellthatopensourcewindowsalternativeprojectwas gets a chance to study this


ReactOS? I was thinking that way as well, but wine development could benefit from it as well


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jun 24, 2017)

This could be really big for Xbox One vulnerabilities.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> ReactOS? I was thinking that way as well, but wine development could benefit from it as well


Yeeeeeeah, that one!


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 24, 2017)

So what could come of this for Windows users?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 24, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> So what could come of this for Windows users?


By the looks of the latest info in the first post, not much at all. It's just a neat curiosity.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Sigh of relief that this wasn't that big a data breach.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 24, 2017)

This is not good, I would recommend using a 3rd party AV and Firewall ASAP if your on Windows, turn off any services you are not actively using and in general trying to shrink your threat vectors.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This is not good, I would recommend using a 3rd party AV and Firewall ASAP if your on Windows, turn off any services you are not actively using and in general trying to shrink your threat vectors.


Only 1.2 GB was actual "source code" and it turns out most of it was for ancillary Windows drivers. No one's security should be compromised as a result of this, thankfully.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 24, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Only 1.2 GB was actual "source code" and it turns out most of it was for ancillary Windows drivers. No one's security should be compromised as a result of this, thankfully.



I would still up my security game, it's never a bad idea and this just has my danger sense elevated.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 24, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I would still up my security game, it's never a bad idea and this just has my danger sense elevated.


Hey, you can always do with more security!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 24, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> So what could come of this for Windows users?


To be honest: I don't think that much will happen. Remember that NSA leaks with backdoors that were leaked before? It took months before wannacry hit, and even that only damaged outdated computers.

The thing with source code is that it's not that hard to recognize a fatal flaw when you know it's there, but it's an entirely different thing if you don't even know it exists in the first place. Besides: it's not like the errors that are there allow direct abuse over the entire system. It only appears that way because it's these kind of errors (or rather: malware that abuses it) that get noticed and potentially even make the news.

I won't lie: the source code is a very valuable thing for hackers looking to abuse the system. However...thus far these were the only hackers who had a motive to look for them. With the source code revealed, it is also available to security departments of software companies. Up to this point, their work was mostly reactionary: find breaches, document them as detailed as possible and report it to microsoft in the hopes they have a better understanding of things. Now they can look at code as well, suggesting improvements before someone else abuses it.
(of course MS still has to listen, but in my experience, the ones doing the actual coding are more pragmatic than managers who want to hide all traces of this source code leak and thus ignore valuable feedback).


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 24, 2017)

So, basically nothing happened and the "leak" wasn't really a leak? Noice.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> no it won't. the Wine project does not use code from leaked Windows source because that would cause major legal issues. much like the win2k leak they will probably investigate every code contribution made, and who's making it, else something from the leaked source makes it in and the project is sued.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1j5q71/did_the_windows_2000_source_leak_contribute_in/


They don't have to copy-pasta the code, but they could very-well understand what it does, learn from it, and write their own. There's a very defined line between stealing code, and writing your own from looking at someone else's code. (Assuming you didn't plagarize the code line-for-line, of course)


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 24, 2017)

Jayro said:


> They don't have to copy-pasta the code, but they could very-well understand what it does, learn from it, and write their own. There's a very defined line between stealing code, and writing your own from looking at someone else's code. (Assuming you didn't plagarize the code line-for-line, of course)


just reading the source could be dangerous for the project. if they even accepted code from anyone who had access to it that could still cause legal issues. Wine (and ReactOS) devs said they never looked at the win2k leak, and anyone who has is not allowed to contribute code to the project.

so, this does not benefit these projects in any way whatsoever, it just forces them to be extra vigilant on code changes. Wine devs do not want to do anything with the source code leaks.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 24, 2017)

Computing is shit nowadays!

Windows being an adware, malware filled steamy leaky poo!
Mac being overpriced
Linux having the lack of apps
There is nothing you can use on your desktop!
Guess mobile computing is the future.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Mac being overpriced


Hackintosh


----------



## leon315 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ohe finally, I'm tired sick that cortana constantly watches me, can we finally get a tool to completely remove it??


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Computing is shit nowadays!
> 
> Windows being an adware, malware filled steamy leaky poo!
> Mac being overpriced
> ...


Linux has the apps, just 90% of them lack a GUI. If I could learn coding, I'd make as many front-end GUIs as I could for terminal apps. You know, for "the rest of us".


----------



## SKGleba (Jun 24, 2017)

Personally i think its not gud,, Windows after all is a gud os. If someone wants open source os ,there are plenty of them.
But because Windows is closed-source and has got gud security ,big companies are giving us games. Also its used in hospitals/schools.


----------



## szymon170 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Again all the beautiful things Linux can get working with Windows now... This will be HUGE for WINE development.


First: it's probably fake
Second: Wine developers won't even see this code, because Microsoft could sue them. The developers said themselves, that when Windows 2000 was leaked, they've agreed that they won't look at it, and were in fear that Microsoft would take down the project.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 24, 2017)

due to security concerns, microsoft, with a heavy heart, is forced to sell windows 11 now. please update, everyone. its for your own safety.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 24, 2017)

Woah... 32... let's blame North Korea about this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2017)

Time to rewrite source code, eh?
Windows Distro's, fuck yeah.


----------



## goldensun87 (Jun 24, 2017)

Microsoft should ask Nintendo for some of that STABILITY  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## migles (Jun 24, 2017)

love comming in the morning to gba temp and reading news like this (it's bad news but it's great that the temp provides me the stuff i need to know)

anyway
will this means that plenty of stuff of windows can be more easly ported into some linux distributions to greatly increase compatibility? meaning we will not need wine anymore and linux can support windows executables almost nativly?

i just hope microsoft doesn't rush, release a new OS claim it uses a totally different source code, then hackers find out just 10% percent of code was changed to fix some vulnerabilities while 90% is still exploitable...

really hope microsoft embraces it, and will now make the source public..


----------



## death360 (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't feel like turning on my PC anymore thanks chary.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Hackintosh


I have that as a matter of fact, also hackintosh my laptop, but I have more brains than an average consumer, from point of view I was thinking.

Their only resort is to pay money to greedy companies.

@Jayro
Substitute for Photoshop, I know gimp but I used it and I'd rather stick with Adobe suite.
Couldn't get vine to run The said program as well.


----------



## migles (Jun 24, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Linux has the apps, just 90% of them lack a GUI. If I could learn coding, I'd make as many front-end GUIs as I could for terminal apps. You know, for "the rest of us".


i bet the majority of people that use windows it's because you just double click to open a program (fuck the "apps" word) and having the mainstream stuff developed to it like microsoft office...

linux is great, but trying to install stuff on it isn't as easy as run an installer in a lot of times (either you have to compile, or get a tar and run through terminal)
nowadays with the "app stores" it's a lot easier (even better than windows)


but the fact almost no windows program comes without a GUI is a big pro...


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

migles said:


> linux is great, but trying to install stuff on it isn't as easy as run an installer in a lot of times (either you have to compile, or get a tar and run through terminal)
> nowadays with the "app stores" it's a lot easier (even better than windows)


sudo pacman -S firefox / sudo apt install firefox

...okay not for all software, but shush


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

Something something windows 10 is shite, use lunix. It was your own fault trusting Microsoft. This time it is just be source code to the OS, next time it could be account data. Remind you that Windows 10 sends _everything_ you input to it to Microsoft unless you turn it off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Linux has the apps, just 90% of them lack a GUI. If I could learn coding, I'd make as many front-end GUIs as I could for terminal apps. You know, for "the rest of us".


How about using shell scripts and dialog (in-terminal GUI, looks very dated though). Most systems have dialog installed nowadays. If you want to add something more obscure, try zenity (creates GTK+ GUIs. Still looks dated, but more in the sense of Windows XP dated instead of DOS dated.)

Also, manpages ftw.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> sudo pacman -S firefox / sudo apt install firefox
> 
> ...okay not for all software, but shush



Ask almost anyone in the world to open a terminal window and you have already lost them. Bonus point if you're talking about user rights, repositories and config files.

Sure, it's trivial for all of us on this forum, but you can't expect everybody to have this level of thinking. That's why internet explorer still have 25% of the current web browser market share.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

robingilh said:


> Ask almost anyone in the world to open a terminal window and you have already lost them. Bonus point if you're talking about user rights, repositories and config files.
> 
> Sure, it's trivial for all of us on this forum, but you can't expect everybody to have this level of thinking. That's why internet explorer still have 25% of the current web browser market share.


It's possibly to get GUI frontends to package managers (although of questionable quality, Ubuntu Software Center peeks around the corner) and GUIs. Also, ARCH is trash is you are going to advice noobs. It's only a few steps above Install Gentoo in terms of easiness.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 24, 2017)

I hope this helps with Wine's development. Still a few programs that I wanna run that it can't run yet.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 24, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I hope this helps with Wine's development. Still a few programs that I wanna run that it can't run yet.





ihaveamac said:


> no it won't. the Wine project does not use code from leaked Windows source because that would cause major legal issues. much like the win2k leak they will probably investigate every code contribution made, and who's making it, else something from the leaked source makes it in and the project is sued.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1j5q71/did_the_windows_2000_source_leak_contribute_in/





ihaveamac said:


> just reading the source could be dangerous for the project. if they even accepted code from anyone who had access to it that could still cause legal issues. Wine (and ReactOS) devs said they never looked at the win2k leak, and anyone who has is not allowed to contribute code to the project.
> 
> so, this does not benefit these projects in any way whatsoever, it just forces them to be extra vigilant on code changes. Wine devs do not want to do anything with the source code leaks.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I hope this helps with Wine's development. Still a few programs that I wanna run that it can't run yet.


Are they dotnet programs? For dotnet you can always try mono ( http://www.mono-project.com/download/#download-lin ). If all else fails just boot a VM running Windows 7/8.


----------



## migles (Jun 24, 2017)

robingilh said:


> Ask almost anyone in the world to open a terminal window and you have already lost them. Bonus point if you're talking about user rights, repositories and config files.
> 
> Sure, it's trivial for all of us on this forum, but you can't expect everybody to have this level of thinking. That's why internet explorer still have 25% of the current web browser market share.



am more about the time that it consumes... and lazyness...

there are plenty of times i am trying to do something quickly, which i need a software that i never used before..
in windows there are plenty of simple software which for some reason need to go trough an installer instead being just a portable exe i can run...
for example, when i was at my friend's house, and i wanted to check the hash of a file.. i wanted to do it quickly, searched on google but the first results where stuff that got installers. ho well, just did go through the process download->install-> go into start menu looking for installed shortcuts->run it... and then i have to unninstall it so my friend who is not tech savy ask me what is that program and if i can remove it because he doesn't like it...
(this was before i known a portable solution, but this happened with other applications about simple stuff like a mp3 converter or so)
well, in linux in most cases have to type word by word in terminal when i am just trying to do something quickly and am too busy to rememeber stuff...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 91228​
> It seems a huge amount of Windows software has been leaked, from an internal source. 32 terabytes of data, including, but not limited to beta copies of Windows 10, developer software, and potentially the most important of them all-- source code. UK news site, The Register, were the ones to initially break the story, claiming that these confidential testing builds and other data came from a source inside Microsoft, back in March 2017. The files were then uploaded on June 19, to Beta Archive, though they were removed shortly after. With the "shared source code kit" being available to the public, this means that users may be able to better customize Windows to their liking, but it also comes with the fact that this leaves users' security vulnerable and compromised, if one manages to use the source code to create a dangerous virus or exploit. The source below contains more intricate details on the matter.
> 
> 
> ...


Time to make WinUx, guys!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 24, 2017)

Perfect opportunity for you dudes to install the penguin


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 24, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> Personally i think its not gud,, Windows after all is a gud os. If someone wants open source os ,there are plenty of them.
> But because Windows is closed-source and has got gud security ,big companies are giving us games. Also its used in hospitals/schools.


This is just wrong on so many levels... 

Windows was foremost the first. Before DOS (and later: windows) came along, companies were pretty much forced to stay local. Microsoft provided a global need for uniformity. They were also the first with excel, which they neatly combined in an office packet that would push word (and probably access as well) as the de facto standard. They also developed fast and marketed their product well. This was good in the sense of distribution and getting it known, but because of that lacked security.
Granted: windows now is a whole lot more stable, secure and less patchwork than those days. And yes, it's a good (gud) operating system. However, this was not at all because it was open or closed source. Heck...there are plenty of authoritive people around who claim (IMHO correctly) that had windows been open source from the start, it would've been a whole lot more secure right now.

Because microsoft pushed their operating systems so well (up to the point where it's pretty damn hard to find a non-apple PC without the operating system), everyone had it. That's the main reason companies produce games for it. Backed up by decent API's and directx that allowed them quick development of games. It being closed source or "being secure" (which isn't even true when compared to most other OS'es) never was any concern for any game company.

You know what else is being used in schools (mostly universities) and hospitals? Linux. Its open source model and free distribution (meaning: higher flexibility and less administrative hassle) allowed it to grow into security so well that microsoft is still playing second fiddle on most server levels.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2017)

Whoops, I have those things in me posession.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Time to make WinUx, guys!


Hahaha. No. We can't, since it's not legal. The code still belongs to Microsoft.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jun 24, 2017)

this is pretty kewl


----------



## Gamer4647 (Jun 24, 2017)

So they made an article now on stuff from 3 months ago that wasn't even a major leak? Oh boy. News sites for you.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Hahaha. No. We can't, since it's not legal. The code still belongs to Microsoft.


You know that like 99% of the Windows users use a pirated copy, right?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> You know that like 99% of the Windows users use a pirated copy, right?


this is not related to using leaked source in projects.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2017)

On the bright side, Windows is now open source but now this also opens a door that puts users' information in danger.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> You know that like 99% of the Windows users use a pirated copy, right?


I am indeed aware of that fact, but that is a different matter entirely.

A pirated copy is just plain illegal. Microsoft sells enough copies that they usually won't go after you for using it, but you're still a relatively small part of their installbase. The only time I heard of M$ going after pirated copies was due to some dumb fuck installing a 1000 copies on the same day which triggered some alarmbells.

Including leaked code in your project means you are using proprietary code, which is owned by Microsoft, and they could absolutely sue you for that.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> On the bright side, Windows is now open source but now this also opens a door that puts users' information in danger.


It's not 'Open Source'. Open Source means you and I could freely modify it and use it as we wish. We cannot use this leak for ANYTHING as the code is still proprietary and Microsoft would sue your ass if you did.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2017)

Since nobody seems to want to actually read the update in the OP, I changed the title so it's not as clickbaity and, hopefully, people will actually read the OP before getting all "WINDOES R D00MED!!!!!"


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Since nobody seems to want to actually read the update in the OP, I changed the title so it's not as clickbaity and, hopefully, people will actually read the OP before getting all "WINDOES R D00MED!!!!!"


Sssh.... we gotta drive people to use Linux.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I am indeed aware of that fact, but that is a different matter entirely.
> 
> A pirated copy is just plain illegal. Microsoft sells enough copies that they usually won't go after you for using it, but you're still a relatively small part of their installbase. The only time I heard of M$ going after pirated copies was due to some dumb fuck installing a 1000 copies on the same day which triggered some alarmbells.
> 
> ...


What if everyone compiled WinUx for themselves and didn't post it on a website? Microshit would have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> What if everyone compiled WinUx for themselves and didn't post it on a website? Microshit would have no idea what you're doing.


MS won't, but they can still take it down. To do such a thing you need to get the source code, which needs to be distributed somewhere, which means someone is getting their ass sued for hosting and distributing proprietary code.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Linux having the lack of apps





> Guess mobile computing is the future.


Total noob.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 24, 2017)

heh i saw that yesterday


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Open Source means you and I could freely modify it and use it as we wish.


Being open source does not inherently mean that a project is free (as in freedom.)


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Being open source does not inherently mean that a project is free (as in freedom.)


Correct. But in this case, the two terms don't really matter. The code is still proprietary despite being leaked. We cannot use the code in any form without getting our asses sued (hence why I don't investigate the leak beyond the news source).


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> MS won't, but they can still take it down. To do such a thing you need to get the source code, which needs to be distributed somewhere, which means someone is getting their ass sued for hosting and distributing proprietary code.


Oh wait. I just realized that lol. I thought the source code got leaked so hard someone posted it on some file sharing website or something.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Oh wait. I just realized that lol. I thought the source code got leaked so hard someone posted it on some file sharing website or something.


No, the original news report claims this, but the site that the "32TB of source code" was supposedly uploaded to released a statement saying that no, 1.2GB of shared source code which means nearly nothing was uploaded. The "32TB" that the original news source reported on was just public beta builds some users uploaded a month or so ago, nothing more and nothing important. You can read the statement in the OP, if you wish.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, the original news report claims this, but the site that the "32TB of source code" was supposedly uploaded to released a statement saying that no, 1.2GB of shared source code which means nearly nothing was uploaded. The "32TB" that the original news source reported on was just public beta builds some users uploaded a month or so ago, nothing more and nothing important. You can read the statement in the OP, if you wish.


My first reply was a joke, seems like noone understood it. *sigh*


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Total noob.


Haha, yeah you are right I do not know how to program and nor does the average user need to.
Remember why Majority of market share is windows, because it is cheap and accessible to everyone, even when a team of 10 can make a better OS than it. Due to high adaption and market share more apps are being made this making windows a necessity.
Also windows idk why doesn't have strict control on quality unlike Apple but it also attracts developers as anyone can sell or distribute anything without Question.

This is where mobile computing will is filling the gap, last gen's the arm Based iPad pro wasn't a good option against surface, this gen it beats crap out of the Surface, especially with affinity photo, and it won't be a matter of time once the transition begins for mobile to get full professional desktop apps, heck even Windows is coming to arm. Android can pretty much do anything for me, it is the best Linux distro imo, sure it is a little unoptimized and also lacks Apple quality monitoring but things are getting better. Unfortunately Google will kill in favour of their Fuschia os, which is going to fail due to lack of apps.

Soon your top of the line gaming device would most likely be a Dockable smart device just like the switch.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 24, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Also windows idk why doesn't have strict control on quality unlike Apple but it also attracts developers as anyone can sell or distribute anything without Question.


It's due to the fact that they never started with it. Apple, when they introduced the App Store on iOS, it was the ONLY place you could get applications. This was later semi-adopted to OS X (you can override it), but as far as I am aware, the only consistent thing for Apple applications is that they use XCode as a dev environment.

Saying that mobile computing will ever become something serious... well, I think it might work, if it weren't for the fact that the shady devs of the world (cash-grabbers) have already skewered the app market so much with shovelware that you might as well not even bother. Very few people are willing to sift through the Mount Everest of shit apps on the App Store, the Shiteverest, so they stick to the top charts, meaning that very few iOS devs will ever get any sort of popularity.

And that is not even discussing the state of Android, which is the iOS problem, but then multiplied by advertisements, tracking software and even less control + the Windows problem of not necessarily demanding a central package location.

The reason Linux doesn't have such a 'shady software' problem is primarily because you are updating from a small list of TRUSTED sources. Yes, you can compile from source and download stuff from the webs, but don't just install something without thoroughly checking whether it's trustworthy or not. And because the general tech expertise for linux users is already a little bit higher than most, meaning that they don't necessarily build with brown bricks and get free iPads.


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 24, 2017)

32 terabytes??????


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, doesn't seem like that big of a deal. But, Microsoft needs to step up their security big time. They're leaking more than Nintendo or Sony.


----------



## Gamer4647 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ericjwg said:


> 32 terabytes??????


The actual source code was only worth 1.2GB of that. The rest were just several beta builds of Windows from months ago that were made available to public users who had opted for Windows Insider to trial features and bug fixes, that the news site just assumed included source code when they clearly didn't. Like you can really download and upload 32TB really fast without getting caught. It's pretty stupid that they didn't do much research.

And please, to everyone, *read the update in the main post.*


----------



## mariogamer (Jun 24, 2017)

I dreamed for it and it happebned! Time to hack it


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I actually am worried about my PC now . Lets hope this doesn't lead to everyone being compromised


You could always dual boot with linux. Any virus or exploit written for windows wouldnt be compatible with linux, so it wouldnt affect that partition.

Just do all your banking, shopping etc stuff on the linux side and only boot into windows for games and less risky stuff. Best of both worlds


----------



## InquisitionImplied (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice meme. Can't this site hold off on news stories?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

InquisitionImplied said:


> Nice meme. Can't this site hold off on news stories?


No.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 24, 2017)

What scares me is, I had a dream last night where I got a virus I couldn't get rid of. Could the end be near?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> What scares me is, I had a dream last night where I got a virus I couldn't get rid of. Could the end be near?


I got the same dream a week ago.
Hm...


----------



## amoulton (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> If Windows was open source from the start this wouldn't be a big deal :^)


But would they still be able to sell the government all it's user's data if the source code was known?


----------



## mariogamer (Jun 24, 2017)

amoulton said:


> But would they still be able to sell the government all it's user's data if the source code was known?


Not sure


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2017)

Fake news


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 24, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I got the same dream a week ago.
> Hm...


NOOOOAPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 24, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Damn that's bigger than my porn stash!
> 
> Honestly, I'm not surprised anymore with Windows and its shitty security.



 I agree but Mac and Linux have even worse security.


----------



## mariogamer (Jun 24, 2017)

jimmyleen said:


> I agree but Mac and Linux have even worse security.


Waaaiiiiiit did you just sai'd linux has a worse security than windows?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2017)

jimmyleen said:


> I agree but Mac and Linux have even worse security.


You need to tell me the type of drugs you've been smoking lately.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 25, 2017)

So the real story is why The Register didn't bother doing basic fact checking?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh, the update. That's disappointing. Guess there's no reason for this to be front page news.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 25, 2017)

"32TB of Windows source code and betas have been leaked
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NOT"


----------



## TankedThomas (Jun 25, 2017)

The only interesting part would be if actual source code was released so that someone could make a not-shit version of Windows 10. Then again, some of the betas were better than the God-awful final product, but since Microsoft is basically a dictatorship these days, you have to keep Windows 10 up-to-date or suffer. Their words, not mine. Okay, maybe a little of mine.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 25, 2017)

It's Windows, what did you expect


----------



## Enovale (Jun 26, 2017)

lol all i can think of rn is Watch_Dogs lol

yes i just started playing that game


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You need to tell me the type of drugs you've been smoking lately.



Most servers and home routers use Linux or some form of Unix  and you mean to tell me that makes them secure?

EDIT: I know you didn't mention servers and routers but that is what Linux and Unix is mostly used for.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 26, 2017)

jimmyleen said:


> Most servers and home routers use Linux or some form of Unix and you mean to tell me that makes them secure?


Actually, by default servers and routers are quite secure. It's when you start messing with permissions (unfortunately needed to serve anything but HTML files) that security holes start to open.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 26, 2017)

It's a good thing I still use Windows 7!.....or is it?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 26, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> It's a good thing I still use Windows 7!.....or is it?


Windows 7 is the master OS when it comes to Windows. 8 was meh, 10 really jumped the gun.

Of course that is damning with faint praise, as Linux and macOS beat Windows in every aspect.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jun 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Windows 7 is the master OS when it comes to Windows. 8 was meh, 10 really jumped the gun.
> 
> Of course that is damning with faint praise, as Linux and macOS beat Windows in every aspect.


i don't really mind windows 10, anyway i had ubuntu but i couldn't get league of legends to run on wine staging so i was all like screw it, that and i wanted to play gtav


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 26, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> i don't really mind windows 10, anyway i had ubuntu but i couldn't get league of legends to run on wine staging so i was all like screw it, that and i wanted to play gtav



I stopped using Linux after many years of trying to get drivers for my laptops and peripherals.


----------



## Zeriel (Jul 3, 2017)

I hope they crack Windows 10 and expose all the data mining and privacy violations going on


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 3, 2017)

Zeriel said:


> I hope they crack Windows 10 and expose all the data mining and privacy violations going on


This is a great explation of "What was/is Windows?"


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2017)

Zeriel said:


> I hope they crack Windows 10 and expose all the data mining and privacy violations going on


This would also put every innocent user at risk.


----------



## Zeriel (Jul 3, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This would also put every innocent user at risk.



I'm just tired of Microsoft doing whatever they want with impunity. I'm on Windows 7 now, but they basically have a monopoly
with Windows 10, new hardware drivers will eventually force me to upgrade


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 4, 2017)

Zeriel said:


> I'm just tired of Microsoft doing whatever they want with impunity. I'm on Windows 7 now, but they basically have a monopoly
> with Windows 10, new hardware drivers will eventually force me to upgrade


Go to Linux. Forced upgrades gone.


----------



## sp3off (Jul 4, 2017)

32 terabytes... ftp.... betaarchive... Being an uploader, haven't saw 32 terabytes, or that would explode their harddisks xD. Now seriously, right now BetaArchive only accepts MS's released source code, and that's better in that way. And I wonder who could do this "mega data breach". (troll) Only Anonymous could (troll)


----------



## Gamer4647 (Jul 4, 2017)

sp3off said:


> 32 terabytes... ftp.... betaarchive... Being an uploader, haven't saw 32 terabytes, or that would explode their harddisks xD. Now seriously, right now BetaArchive only accepts MS's released source code, and that's better in that way. And I wonder who could do this "mega data breach". (troll) Only Anonymous could (troll)


You'd have to have a damn fast connection and really dumb security to manage to steal that much at once without ANY notice from Microsoft. Clearly some false BS.


----------



## sp3off (Jul 4, 2017)

Gamer4647 said:


> You'd have to have a damn fast connection and really dumb security to manage to steal that much at once without ANY notice from Microsoft. Clearly some false BS.



I know that it's clearly impossible for them to have that. Would have understood for 32 GIGAbytes but TERAbytes ? wheeew, smells like rotten info here.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 4, 2017)

sp3off said:


> I know that it's clearly impossible for them to have that. Would have understood for 32 GIGAbytes but TERAbytes ? wheeew, smells like rotten info here.


It's only a few GBs of info that got leaked. Just your average media reaction to this kind of stuff, where they blow it up a bit to get nicer headlines.


----------



## sp3off (Jul 5, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It's only a few GBs of info that got leaked. Just your average media reaction to this kind of stuff, where they blow it up a bit to get nicer headlines.


And they use it to make a scoop ^^


----------

